

A Programming Job Interview Challenge #5 - Records Sorting - edw519
http://www.dev102.com/2008/05/26/a-programming-job-interview-challenge-5-records-sorting/

======
cperciva
When did out-of-core sorting move from being a standard part of 1st year
computer science to being a "programming job interview challenge"?

~~~
edw519
30 years ago

